# binding for c2btx



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

If your gonna try the step in bindings I'd say go with Flows just because they've been at it a long time and probably know more bout what they're doing more than K2 and GNU. As for which specific ones, I think the M11 or one of the freeride NXT ones would suit you. What most people here seem to say is stay away from the cheaper Flite models.


----------



## whizzkid10 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks oxi,
Flow's website said M11 or NXT is for men though...what's the difference between men and women's bindings? I wear size 6 boots. 
What do you think about the essence?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From Flow I wouldn't go below the Prima-SE or the Essence, but I recommend the K2 Auto Agogo's over both the Flows. The Autos have a cable connecting the heel and toe straps. You only have to ratchet the heelstrap, and the toe strap tightens with it. Gives you the preferred performance of a 2 strap binding without the stap-in time.


----------



## whizzkid10 (Nov 11, 2009)

actually i just went to a store to look at the flow and k2 bindings when the sales rep somewhat convinced me of getting the union triology. i know it's a personal preference but i am just curious if anyone had any problem with it. in particular the ratchet part which originally drove me to look at the step-in type of bindings.

i have to say...the triology is amazingly light compared to the other bindings.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't know about the trilogy specifically, but union has a rep on this forum for being pretty much the best binding company so don't think there will be many complaints there


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

how do you like the b-pro c2 btx board so far? I'm thinking of getting it as well but can't decide between your board, the b-pro btx and the b-street btx. I know the c2btx has reverse camber but i thought they all do? What is the big difference in the c2 btx board vs the others and it is worth the price over the other 2 boards?

Thanks!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

donnaho423 said:


> how do you like the b-pro c2 btx board so far? I'm thinking of getting it as well but can't decide between your board, the b-pro btx and the b-street btx. I know the c2btx has reverse camber but i thought they all do? What is the big difference in the c2 btx board vs the others and it is worth the price over the other 2 boards?
> 
> Thanks!


C2 BTX has rocker between the bindings and camber at the nose and tail (thus the C2, 2 camber zones). I don't know about the GNU specifically but I have the LibTech T.Rice C2 BTX and it is an awesome board.

http://www.lib-tech.com/snow/tech/c2-power-banana/


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for the reply! do you think the c2 tech is vital, somehting i should pay the extra bucks for? Or will i be ok with the regular reverse camber btx tech boards?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

donnaho423 said:


> thanks for the reply! do you think the c2 tech is vital, somehting i should pay the extra bucks for? Or will i be ok with the regular reverse camber btx tech boards?


Tough call as I never had a chance to ride a similar board with just BTX. All I know is I love the C2 BTX...much better than traditional camber board IMO. I just got my wife a GNU Carbon Credit which is a BTX (not C2) board and she loves it too so......

To me it depends on if you care to afford it. I am 36 and both my wife and I work full time...so we have money to spend on these things...if I was on a tighter budget I am sure the non C2 BTX board would have been fine. Additionally I got mine off of eBay and saved $200 over the same board new because the guy had used it 2 times and didn't like it for some reason.

I love GNU and LibTech but you may want to also have a look at Sierra Snowboards as their house brand is 40% off right now and supposedly are decent boards. Here is a woman's rocker board from them, check out the rocker and camber video too (on that page). One thing that board doesn't have is the Magne-Traction which the GNU does. Magne-Traction is GREAT on ice so if you are on the east coast stick to the GNU.


----------



## whizzkid10 (Nov 11, 2009)

C2 is a very different board than traditional camber board. It took me a frustrating half a day to get used to it and after that it's been awesome. No catching edges, works well in powder and esp Ice. Which is ver important to me since I live in the east coast. I had a few runs with my friends b-pro btx last year, it's an amazing board as well. I felt like btx works better in powder and not so great on ice. If budget is a concern I would suggest looking into never summer boards. Same technology but slightly cheaper. There r some sales every now and then. I haven't seen gnu's c2 on sale at all.

Hope this helps!


----------

